# Rounding acrylic edge



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Does anyone know how to round an acrylic edge? I was cleaning my acrylic sump and cut myself a few times...kind of annoying and somewhat dangerous for other people who aren't aware of it.

I guess I could just use different grades of sandpaper and make all the edges smooth. Do I need any special kind of sandpaper? Or use a wetsanding technique?

Just wondering if there's a special technique to actually round it off without having to use a router.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Flaming it with a blowtorch works well if you don't have a buffer.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> Flaming it with a blowtorch works well if you don't have a buffer.


Thanks ameek.

I've been googling it and there's different types of gasses you can use. It's all new to me so I'm a little lost. I've read that it can dry up the joints like the oils get extracted from the acrylic when heated up and can cause crazing/cracking.

I guess it doesn't hurt to try 

Maybe you can send me your acrylic contact and I can ask him his advice? The dosing containers he made for you are top notch.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

PM Acrylic (Jamie) - he's in Mississauga too.


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> Does anyone know how to round an acrylic edge? I was cleaning my acrylic sump and cut myself a few times...kind of annoying and somewhat dangerous for other people who aren't aware of it.
> 
> I guess I could just use different grades of sandpaper and make all the edges smooth. Do I need any special kind of sandpaper? Or use a wetsanding technique?
> 
> Just wondering if there's a special technique to actually round it off without having to use a router.


Simplest way is just to drag a single sided razor blade and knock the sharp edge off. You could use a wet sanding emery cloth as well. No need to flame polish it that's pretty much just for cosmetic purposes.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

kev416 said:


> Simplest way is just to drag a single sided razor blade and knock the sharp edge off. You could use a wet sanding emery cloth as well. No need to flame polish it that's pretty much just for cosmetic purposes.


agreed, I work with plastics day to day and I've used a razor blade, or a de-burring tool will work fine... Used both myself for my own acrylic pieces....

also second the part about the torch just being cosmetic


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

Some sandpaper will work, if you have a disc/belt sander use it on a slow speed. 

Start off at a low grit and move higher, and then eventually to a wet sand 320/400/600, then polishing compound - depending on the finish you want on the edge.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks for the ideas guys. I went with the razor method. I didn't feel that the razor was stiff enough as I dragged it.

I'm just going to sand it down a bit.


----------

